# Look what came in the shop today!!



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

I've never had the privilege of seeing a KamAct in person and here comes one walking in the shop!
One of the guys at my club brought it in and asked me if I could tune it for him, good thing he was joking!

What a neat bow, you guys did a good job back then Martin and you still are!!

Check it out.

Jon


----------



## Greywolf (Jan 17, 2005)

Is that an updated Penobscot Bow?


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

There is an orange one hanging on the wall of the local archery shop.


----------



## FIZZY (Jul 10, 2004)

My dad used to shoot one when they were new. They were way ahead of their time if you look at them. Several of their features are incorporated on the better bows today. Sold his last year on ebay in the origional box. I was afraid to shoot it. It was worth more to a collector than to risk breaking it. My uncles used to use those for hunting and complained their left arms were longer at the end of the day from carrying them. Not a light bow.


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Any one ever seen a Dynabow. They are really cool and ahead of their time also. Any pics and history on them would be appreciated. Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*Archery Shop*

We have 3 of those hangin in the archery shop we go to there awesome bows.


----------



## dino (May 25, 2005)

Hey Jon, Do you remember what year that bow came out? I remember seeing them in a martin catalogue but can't remember exactly when that was.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

I'm not sure what year but an uneducated guess would be 1970


----------



## don s (Mar 7, 2003)

grey wolf is correct. that design was from the penobscot indians, an eastern woodlands tribe. 
don


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*bow......*

we have a white one in our shop...I thought it was sold in 1973.


----------



## Arrowhunters5 (May 24, 2005)

*On Ebay*

I saw one of these on Ebay today under a search for Martin bows. If I was a little smarter I could post a link  Just thought someone might be interested.


----------



## LADYSHOOTER330 (Feb 14, 2005)

*ebay link*

heres the link to the bow, pretty purple too.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7161076378&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*wow*

Amazing!!!!


----------



## Arrowhunters5 (May 24, 2005)

*Ebay #2*

This is the one I saw, http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=20838&item=7161508895&rd=1  Cool quiver.


----------

